
Amazing Real Time World Clock - IncidentalEcon
http://dalesdesigns.net/world_clock.htm
======
iiijjjiii
India's population is growing faster than China's. I wasn't aware of that.
According to this article
(<http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/16/world/asia/16census.html>), India will
overtake China in 2025. Learn something new every day.

